
CDN behavior testing with Dummy Origin - aaronpeters
https://www.cdnplanet.com/blog/cdn-behavior-testing-dummy-origin/
======
aaronpeters
Dummy Origin is a free, open source tool (server) that makes it easier to
evaluate the behavior of a content delivery network. GZip, range requests,
arbitrary response header injection, a special error generator, and more.

